# Healthy, homemade alternative to cream of chicken/cream of mushroom soups?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Just about every recipe I come across calls for cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup. How would you go about making a healthy, homemade version of this instead of using the canned crap?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I just make a quick bechamel sauce. Instead of using the normal 1/1 ratio for the flour and butter, I use a 1/2 ratio - so less butter - and I use skim or 2% milk. I've also been known to use whole wheat flour. If you add a bruised clove of garlic while the mixture is thickening it will add a nice flavor without being too garlicky. You can also saute some sliced mushrooms in the oil before you add the flour for a "cream of mushroom" type soup.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

2% milk no way! And I personally prefer more butter, but I think cutting the fat makes it less healthy....

I use about 8 ouncess mushrooms chop up and saute in some butter/evoo or just butter. Add salt and pepper Then sprinkle on flour (about a Tbslp per cup of milk for a thin sauce, more for thicker)

Cook for a minute then whisk in milk, bring to simmer to thicken. Season to taste

We drink this, and I also use it for a base.

ETA I use anywhere from 2-4 cups of milk depending on how mushroomy you want it. Youcan also use dry mushrooms and the liquid in place of some of the milk.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Heavy cream and butter do a wonderful job of thickening sauce and giving it that rich feeling.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
Heavy cream and butter do a wonderful job of thickening sauce and giving it that rich feeling.

That sounds easy enough. What would the cream-to-butter ratio be, and how much would you use for the equivalent of a 10-ounce can of soup?


----------

